# Need help altering my TiVo



## JanSzafranski (May 6, 2007)

My broadband has been catastrophic so I ended up replacing my router. The
problem is that my TiVo (wired into the home network) no longer can connect
to the net. I think that the reason is that the TiVo is hard set to the IP
192.168.1.200, while the router set up the network as a192.168.2.x network

I figured that if I connected a PC directly to the TiVo, I could change its
default IP address to 192.168.2.200 ... Would I be correct? And if so,
could anyone tell me how to do it (assuming I can telnet to it that is... I don't know the language and would really appreciate an idiot's set of instructions)

Thanks to anyone willing to help... please could I ask that you also email me at [email protected]

Thanks

Jan

PS I would normally have asked Steve over at TiVo Heaven but it seems to have gone... anyone know how to get in touch with him?


----------



## drgeoff (Nov 10, 2005)

Wouldn't it be more sensible (and maybe easier) to move your new router to 192.168.1.x?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

It depends on what version of software you are running. I assume you are running the original TiVo image (and not the AltEPG image). The easiest way is to run "nic_config_tivo" but that may not be installed on your TiVo, in which case you will need to edit the file /etc/rc.d/rc.net and change both the IP address and the gateway address.

Don't forget that your PC must be on the same subnet as TiVo - so your PC must have a 192.168.1.x address to Telnet to your TiVo on 192.168.1.200

As drgeoff says, it may be simpler to change your router so it's on 192.168.1.x !


----------



## Nick1Austin (Dec 13, 2006)

Is there any chance of temporarily putting the old router back? That would give you telnet access to the TiVo. As already said just run /sbin/nic_config_tivo to enter the new network settings, reboot the TiVo and swap to the new router.


----------

